# CL ad for 6 2500 wind generators in colorado



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Title pretty well says it all, sounds like a handy mans special kind of deal. Just thought someone might be interested. http://swks.craigslist.org/grd/2706748590.html Originally designed for the US government to supply power to remote unmanned weather reporting stations worldwide. The design of this wind generator provided the rugged, dependable, low maintenance power supply required for remote areas. Heavy steel frames and industrial strength off the shelf components make up the generator assemblies. This design required maintenance only twice a year in locations with truly harsh environments. This wind generator system was replaced in the 90s by solar power.


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

Where can someone find specs and basic designs for wind power units? I am looking at building and making affordable Green units for our house. Will I be able to power welder and power tools for a shop off wind energy. Solar is not very interesting to me weather plays to much of a factor during cloudy times.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Dan and Dan are 2 of the best when it comes to homebuilt windpower

http://www.otherpower.com/

They based their design on Hugh Piggot's brake drum windgenny.


----------



## Coloneldad5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sheesh, why don't these opportunities ever come around when I have the money to take advantage of them?


----------

